# New TT mk1 225 Owner



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a quick post to say hi, being a new TT owner.

Been wanting one for a while now, found one I liked so thought why not.

Bought myself a mk1 TT Avus Silver (Coupe) red leather interior, 225 bhp (booked in for a remap next weekend, cant wait)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi shaf112, Welcome to the TTF.
Hope everything else is 100% before you spend ££s on a remap.
Hoggy.


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi shaf112, Welcome to the TTF.
> Hope everything else is 100% before you spend ££s on a remap.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thanks for the welcome.

I did a bit of research and found no point getting a remap if any faults.

Had an oil service last weekend from VRT and they also ran a diagnostic, came up all clear  was releaved


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome

Avus and Red, great choice, great combo


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome to the TTF, enjoy the experience!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

sussexbythesea said:


> Welcome
> 
> Avus and Red, great choice, great combo


Hi,

Was a lucky find, to be honest. They are hard to come by.


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Welcome to the TTF, enjoy the experience!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, without any adverts.....


Hi,

Thanks for the welcome, been finding loads of good info on TTF, learn something new every day


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Hi and thanks for the welcome


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, nice combo. Look forward to a few pics 8)


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

forest said:


> Welcome to the forum, nice combo. Look forward to a few pics 8)


Hi Forest,

Thanks, currently changing the brake discs and pad as well as coilovers once ive got it sitting right will post some pics


----------



## shaf112 (Aug 29, 2011)

Out with the old in with the new


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

hai and welcome!

J
xx


----------

